# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Parog for president

## Vengfull

Cast your votes guys, Lets see what we want him as!

----------


## Parog

I like all these options, except the one with "No." in it.

----------


## Nevodark

i chose the one on the left.

----------


## xsx

The polls are RIGGED i tell YA!

----------


## hackerlol

Voted.
There should also be a poll which involves the Maclone.

----------


## Xel

We can't have a green president, stick with brown.

----------


## Dante

I am Parog

----------


## Parog

I am Dante

----------


## Dovah

What's a Dante?

----------


## Xel

Dante for president!

----------


## Nevodark

Tbh i have to change my vote to Cashrock after he spent possibly days in Photoshop trying to fulfill my avatar needs.

----------


## lewie4

I think its safe to say that most everyone likes trains!!

----------


## Vengfull

> I think its safe to say that most everyone likes trains!!


lol someone finally linked it!

----------


## Shelsham96

Yes yes yes !  :Big Grin:

----------

